# Help me out?



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys I'm looking to get a new rod and reel here pretty soon for some trout and redfish. I need a rod that is good for lures (Mirrodines, DOA Shrimp, etc.). Im also trying to keep it under 200$ for both the rod and reel. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## cturner (Jul 12, 2012)

Shimano Calcutta 200B with a 7' MH Falcon Coastal rod. It'll miss your budget by about $100 but in my opinion, it'll be well worth the extra time/money. I've got multiple setups similar to that, and LOVE them.

Oh, and WDE!


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

spinning or baitcast? if you go spinning just grab you a shimano symetre 4000 with a 7ft falcon or allstar rod. All can be had at academy for under $200.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Id prefer spinning. Do you guys know if the Penn Fierce spinning reel is any good? It seems pretty nice. Thanks for the suggestions guys I will look in to those.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Penn Fierce 4000, and it's been great --- not only on the wallet, but on catching fish, too! 

Only got it this past Christmas, though, and don't fish but a few times a month. But everything I read about it before I got it said it's a pretty good bang for your buck; and that's held true so far.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for commenting man. Everything I have read on it has looked good also.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Auburn said:


> Id prefer spinning. Do you guys know if the Penn Fierce spinning reel is any good? It seems pretty nice. Thanks for the suggestions guys I will look in to those.


I have a penn fierce 6000, it's way to big for reds but it has a great drag system. And it's easy on the wallet. I would suggest a fierce 3000 or 4000


----------



## thegeek (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a Shimano fan and have a couple Sahara's for my inshore spinning application. I've never had any problems with them. Recently, I've spent a lot of money on a Stradic only to find that (aside from quality), i'm still catching the same fish. Just my thoughts.

TheGeek
www.fishingjax.com


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I do not know much about the Penn Fierce, but I bought a Penn Battle for surf fishing and I am pretty impressed. Very smooth real. I got the reel and a penn surf stick for right at 200$, so I assume you could find an inshore set up for that price as well.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Recently got a Revo SX 7.1:1 on a Bass Pro Carbonlite Rod with microguides. It's a low profile baitcaster but the autobrake system is amazing, you almost can't backlash it. Outcasts anything I've owned and everyone I'm around. If you shop it right you can get the two for right at $200. I throw everything from 1/8 jig heads with soft plastics to top water on it and it's great for everything.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Now im stuck between the Penn Fierce or the Battle lol. Thanks for all the help though!


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

My wife bought me the penn battle for fathers day on a 7ft ugly stick inshore select. I cost right at 140 for both. I am extremely pleased with both. I have fished every weekend since fathers day and I've caught tons of specks and a few reds, Spanish and blue fish and haven't had the first problem, awesome reel super smooth drag. I plan on buying me another one and my wife wants one as well. Good luck!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

The battle looks like a pretty solid reel but so does the fierce.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone on here had any problems with the Penn battle or the fierce?


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a fierce 6000...and it has been a good real so far. But for light tackle inshore the 3000 and 4000 feel too heavy for me.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Alright thanks


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought a Battle 5000 and a custom rod at Outcast last week. I bought it to throw 1/2 oz to 1 oz jigs offshore, but it seems like it will get the job done inshore as well and I plan on using it for that as well. You could go a little lighter on the reel and rod, and could probably get in under $200 if you went there. The rod I got was $150, but it's a little more beefy than you'd need.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok Thanks


----------

